# where to shoot a squirrel



## Brower

i want to shoot a squirrel....but not just cuz they are getting in my house(pest) cuz i want to eat one this time. if i dont have a head shot wheres my second best place to shoot it without ruining the meat due to lead poisin??


----------



## greenheadfallon

behind the shoulder :beer:


----------



## Brower

thank you...i was thinking that


----------



## SwampCat

Through the head.... The Ruger is a .22Mag


----------



## Cleankill47

It's important that you go for head shots with air rifles, because the entrance/exit wounds made with pellets usually aren't big enough to allow bleeding out, so the blood congeals in a cavity, affecting the meat.

Head shots with your Young Hunter or the 760 will break bone, and the skin will split, allowing the blood to drain.


----------



## Brower

yeah that makes since...so if i dont have a head shot...wait for one


----------



## FoxSquirrel

and once you kill it ya eat that sucka!If you hit it in the leg dont eat the pellet.


----------



## gray squirrel

It is ok to shoot in the shoulder with a high powered air gun i shoot them there all the time


----------



## .22 caliber

I would go either behind the shoulder or through the head.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

I try to shoot mine in the head or neck. There's too good of a chance that you might hit a from leg...I use open, iron sights though.


----------

